# Schaudt - Great Service



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

My Electroblock arrived at Schaudt's factory in Germany on Monday, this week, and today I got it back. Total cost to repair about 25 Euro, not including the shipping. Seems it was damaged by an over voltage event. But I just want to let you all know that this has been a great experience. Don't hesitate to do business with them.

I also ordered with the same shipment the solar unit for the electroblock and the surge protector. Now I am about to reinstall/install it all but the solar unit. I need to now find and install a solar panel. Hopefully this phase goes as well as the repair phase.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Re Solar Panel
The Ebay seller in Geeste Germany is great value/fast delivery and real quality product. I've had 4 panels delivered to UK recently.
delivery to Italy ought to be no less efficient.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

All done, everything working, so far.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> Re Solar Panel
> The Ebay seller in Geeste Germany is great value/fast delivery and real quality product. I've had 4 panels delivered to UK recently.
> delivery to Italy ought to be no less efficient.


I can't seem to find them, can you give more info.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

So nice to have all the electrical bits working now. Before this repair my readout panel did not light up when on 230, and the gauge for the engine battery did not show anything. Now it all does what it should. 

Almost makes me not want to trade up.


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

recently I pm'd jhelm and mott about my EBL but I have posted the latest twist. Brownhills replacing it FOC.
Thank you so very much for the advice and information and you can always rely on members to give the best advice (except the ones who would rather criticise rather than assist). keep it up guys and girls


----------

